# Bay Snapper and Hungry Sharks



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Launched the whaler today with Jack (sunshine17) out of Sherman Cove Marina, we started off in the pass trying to find some bait but ended up going towards Pickens and loading up on massive ladyfish and alewives. After that we dropped in some deep holes in the bay with cut ladyfish and immediately started hooking some large fish. While fighting one of the redfish a massive bull shark decided to take a chomp out of the back, he had the entire fish in his mouth but only ate half of it. Landed some good quality Red Snapper and had some runs and breakoffs that I know I had no chance of turning. Theres some big snapper and grouper in our bays go out and get them! :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stop gaffing fish that have to be released! Even a lip gaff can lead to deadly infection, its not hard to use a net or a pair of lip grippers!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great showing, all this is in the Bay? Was there any structure on the bottom that holds those kind of fish? I may have to try the bay when I get there. Thanks!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a good to me! Way to go man!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Stop gaffing fish that have to be released! Even a lip gaff can lead to deadly infection, its not hard to use a net or a pair of lip grippers!


Tell that to Jack not me.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Stop gaffing fish that have to be released! Even a lip gaff can lead to deadly infection, its not hard to use a net or a pair of lip grippers!


 
Yea- 
Just wanted to check on that- The snapper were released, right?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Great showing, all this is in the Bay? Was there any structure on the bottom that holds those kind of fish? I may have to try the bay when I get there. Thanks!


Yep each one of the deeps holes we fished had structure and was in the bay. Try dropping some cut bait on the jeeps off of ft pickens


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Yea-
> Just wanted to check on that- The snapper were released, right?


Of course haha


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Stop gaffing fish that have to be released! Even a lip gaff can lead to deadly infection, its not hard to use a net or a pair of lip grippers!


saw a lot of that during snapper season on the public reefs...

nice bay action! any sign of jacks and bobo around?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Stop gaffing fish that have to be released! Even a lip gaff can lead to deadly infection, its not hard to use a net or a pair of lip grippers!


 Get a life.:whistling:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks there cornflake, I'll give it a shot once or if I find them.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> Get a life.:whistling:


:thumbsup: Thought the same thing....... just sorta chicken shit!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your post and excellent pics.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Captdroot said:


> :thumbsup: Thought the same thing....... just sorta chicken shit!


That's funny right there.




Burnt Drag said:


> Get a life.:whistling:


 
Could be a good sticker idea with all the salt lifers (me included).:thumbup::whistling:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Those baitfish were NOT alewives...


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

You're right, they were scaled sardines but known more commonly as LY's, Greenies or Alewifes in regional slang. Not to be confused with the freshwater Alewife. I know my baitfish man :chinese:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Captdroot said:


> :thumbsup: Thought the same thing....... just sorta chicken shit!


sorta like talking shit on an internet forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't lip a red like that!!! You should always support the stomach!!!!

But fareal.. Nice trip


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Which is why I use a net and release with both hands...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You shouldn't have even pulled the snapper out of the water! They can't breathe out of the water! :whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im no tree hugging hippy but a decent sized ARS like that is at least six or seven years old, if not older, and a good breeding size. 

I suppose for the ******** "getting a life" means treating fish to be released as irresponsible as possible and then be the first to bitch when you get a short snapper season.

Great bay catches though, way to get on them!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

TravelinLight said:


> Don't lip a red like that!!! You should always support the stomach!!!!
> 
> But fareal.. Nice trip


Ok, THAT was funny! :thumbup:


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Whats this about jeeps around the pass? is this some known spot? kinda new to the area and was just wondering. thanks in advance.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Is this the same cornflake that use to fish on NAS Charlie pier?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

MoganMan said:


> You shouldn't have even pulled the snapper out of the water! They can't breathe out of the water! :whistling:


It could also get sunburned. I would hate for the few remaining snapper to die from skin cancer.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lexcore said:


> Is this the same cornflake that use to fish on NAS Charlie pier?


Yep thats me haha, Better known as Indy around that area


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Let the hate flow :starwars: Im gonna keep climbing


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Cornflake789 said:


> Yep thats me haha, Better known as Indy around that area


:thumbup: Good to catch back up with you, man its good to find you again, those was the good time back in 2007-2010 on NAS Charlie pier, I remember you coming to the pier with that wagon, and talking to everyong on the pier and learning a lot about fishing and sharing what you learned. :thumbsup: I see you have graduated to a boat and on to more fishing. :yes:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lexcore said:


> :thumbup: Good to catch back up with you, man its good to find you again, those was the good time back in 2007-2010 on NAS Charlie pier, I remember you coming to the pier with that wagon, and talking to everyong on the pier and learning a lot about fishing and sharing what you learned. :thumbsup: I see you have graduated to a boat and on to more fishing. :yes:


Those were the best years! Moving to maryland was just a temporary hiatus but now that I'm back permanently for college I can fish all the time again. I wish i still had that wagon but i didn't have enough room to bring it back with me. I still fish out there every weekend with the regulars as long as I'm not working. I learned so much from fishing that pier with Hammy, Jimmy, Bruce and all the other veterans. Now that I have a little money its time to enter some tournaments and keep climbing the ladder


----------

